# Are there Stoat / Weasels in Saginaw?



## illmattic (Oct 2, 2014)

I had something living under my shed this past summer. When I finally saw it my first idea was a muskrat. However, there is no water near my house. 

Then today I saw a picture of a Stoat in summer time. The rusty brown with black tail is what I saw in my back yard. 

Thanks


----------



## Lenawee River Raisin (Sep 2, 2012)

I daresay that weasels will live just about anywhere that they can find some cover and enough food to meet their metabolic needs.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Weasel in the summer, note the black tip on the tail










Weasel (Ermine) in the winter










Yes they are in Michigan and they are good mousers


----------



## illmattic (Oct 2, 2014)

The tail I saw was mostly all black. That's why I was leaning toward a muskrat at first. But with no water near I was at a loss. 

I may never know what it was unless I see it again. 

Thanks


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Muskrat has virtually no hair on the tail. All water animals will regularly travel good distances between waterways


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

The size and shape is so vastly different they are not easy confuse.

If you have snow check for tracks.


----------



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)

Maybe a mink


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Young woodchuck.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Baby woodchuck gets my vote


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Wolverick said:


> The size and shape is so vastly different they are not easy confuse.
> 
> If you have snow check for tracks.













:lol::lol:


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> :lol::lol:


I don't care what you say, that is funny stuff!


----------

